# Dvořák - Op. 4 - Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm actually quite for of this early Dvorak symphony . It's chock full of wonderful themes , and its refusal to conform to conventionally "correct" symphonic form is actually quite appealing . I first got to know it. about 50 ! years ago when I was a callow teenager . This was on LP , before CDs had been invented . This was from the classic. Decca recording with Kertesz and the London symphony orchestra .


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

It was among the first symphonies I ever got to know -- after Tchaikovsky, Dvorak was the first symphonist I seriously investigated and although the 2nd isn't his most polished, it is full of wonderful music. The first three symphonies remain underrated and too little performed to this day. Some complain they are not particularly characteristic -- I would rather say they have a different character and atmosphere to the later works. If I had to choose between the first three and last three (no.3 is a particular gem), it would be pretty difficult-- not night and day as for many. I prefer no 1 to no. 9. Unlike with most cycles, I don't actually have a clear favourite.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted good, I like the later ones more. ( 7-8-9)


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Of all his symphonies, the second and fourth are the ones that I don't find as appealing. His first is very good, and Nos. 3, 5, 6, 7, 8 and 9 are absolute masterpieces.


----------

